# WTF



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Fishing a canal entrance to a large lake (Oneida, NY). 10 to 15" depth. Water is piss warm, but there are plenty of reasons for them to come in due to the baitfish (minnows)...especially when a wind has been blowing. I see a bunch of walleyes cruising around the surface. But, I can't entice a hit. I have tried floating live minnows at various depths, Mister Twister Meeny Tail jigs, nightcrawlers.....low and SLOW, crayfish, even tried throw a senko (wacky rigged) in front of 'em. What am I doing wrong....besides buying a fishing license in the first place? Any suggestions?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are you sure they are walleyes, that would be a bit odd for them to be feeding on the surface, although I have caught a few on topwater baits in my life, it certainly isn't the norm.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll agree that it's not the norm to see walleyes feeding on the surface (although I've read many articles that state they can be found on the top water column during the year).

Have you tried pitching cranks? Maybe you need to trigger the strike if slower presentations aren't working. Try variations of stop/go retrieves using cranks like Rapala Countdowns, Rapala X-Raps, or other assorted cranks (I love the 2 mentioned when pitching). Try to get a minnow color that matches the forage base.

Good luck


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Try top water if they are feeding on top.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I am sure they are walleyes. But, I never seen on actually break the surface to take in a minnow or surface food (i.e. bugs). It's like they are just cruising up to the surface, slowly, then just circle back down. I know it drives the minnows in the area nuts! But, when I place something gently a few yards ahead...they show absolutely no interest. The canal I fish it lighted at intervals. I know this lighting will attract baitfish and thus, walleyes. I just can't get 'em to be interested in ANYTHING I offer.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I will try both of your suggestions and let you know. Thank you.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

have you tried trolling cranks at 3 MPH. works like a charm here in MN!


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

A Lucky Craft Pointer 78 in Ghost Minnow fished stop-n-go and s l ow l y did the trick. Thanks, Chris...and everyone else.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

cmdrstp said:


> . But, I never seen on actually break the surface to take in a minnow or surface food (i.e. bugs). .


Walleyes will feed on the surface.. I know guys who will target surface feeding walleyes during the Hex Hatch in MN...


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have seen walleyes feeding off the surface before, usually right at dusk. I have never tried to catch them with topwaters though.


----------



## Rapala1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Try working a Yozuri Crystal Minnow slowly on top.


----------

